
Kaggle Challenge: YouTube-8M Video Understanding (7M Videos+vectors) - fhoffa
https://www.kaggle.com/c/youtube8m
======
fhoffa
"In this competition, you are challenged to develop classification algorithms
which accurately assign video-level labels using the new and improved YT-8M V2
dataset. The dataset was created from over 7 million YouTube videos (450,000
hours of video) and includes video labels from a vocabulary of 4716 classes
(3.4 labels/video on average). It also comes with pre-extracted audio & visual
features from every second of video (3.2B feature vectors in total). By taking
part, Kagglers will not only play a pivotal role in setting state-of-the-art
benchmarks, but also improve search and organization of video archives."

